# Living room colors-Yellow, White, Sage or Taupe



## Minak (Jan 29, 2007)

I am needing help with my living room. We are putting in off white frieze carpet with speckles. We entertain a lot and it really helps hide all the accidents kids are bound to have. I am stuck with pink valance with blinds that have a hint of sage. I am also stuck with the sofas that is sage. Too expensive to replace these items. 
The ceiling is popcorn so we will be removing that and put in molding. 
The fireplace has a hint of pink in the tiles and the wood. Those were my colors, pink and green for a while. 
On the other side of the living room, is the kitchen. 
My question is I don't know where to begin with colors. I am tired of off white walls with popcorn high ceiling. We can't paint the walls any other color then off-white as kids tend to mess up and we are constantly touching up. You can't do with color paint. The faded color will show and we cannot repaint the entire area. 
I would like to paint the ceiling with a color, white molding and off white wall paint. 
I would like a warm yellow on ceiling but does that go with pink curtain and sage furniture? I love yellow the warm feeling of it but don't know if that will work. I am left with sage or taupe but wouldn't that be too dark. The house is very small. 
Appreciate your help. 
I posted the picture in the Gallery as I was not able to load it here. I will post another picture to give you all a better idea. 
Thanks.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow you do have some challenges, don't you? If there would be a way you could change out the valance, that could help neutralize the colors a bit. Or are the blinds pink also?

Personally I wouldn't be afraid to put a stronger shade of the sage on the walls. I do believe that they could be touched up when needed. Especially if you used a satin semi-gloss. Or maybe you could just paint the fireplace wall a really rich hue of sage and do the off white on the other walls.

My personal preference for the ceiling is white. They make a special ceiling paint, it's called ceiling white and is very flat. There are special kinds of rollers to paint textured ceilings with. I just did that with good results. I've also heard of painting the ceiling a darker paint and maybe that's where your taupe could come in. Personally I'm just not a yellow person, but maybe a shade of honey gold might also work.


----------



## Minak (Jan 29, 2007)

*Help with colors*

Yes, I do have many challenges. The blinds are off white with a touch of sage. We paid $3000.00 for the pink valance, custom made, about 9 years ago. It was something I really wanted and now my husband won't let me change it. That's what I get for being stubborn and spending that kind of money.

Any more suggestions?


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

What about bringing some burgandy in? Or a darker taupe? Both would soften the effect of the pink and work with the green. Maybe soft sage walls with the burgundy or taupe accent on the fireplace wall since the fireplace also has some pink.


----------



## kristin (Feb 1, 2007)

*Some ideas*

It sounds like you're working on a budget and want to do just paint. Also I hear that you are concerned with the durability of the paint. It sounds like you do a lot of touch up work and I wonder if your room is painted in flat paint, which is the least durable finish you can buy. I recommend going up to a satin finish, which isn't too glossy but still wears well. You can use moderate force with a scrubby sponge on and you won't take off the paint. Also, spend a few more $$'s and get a high quality paint like Scherwin Williams, you won't regret it.

As for color. Right now all of your colors are on the top side of the color wheel, so I'd look for a complimentary color in between the taupe (neutral yellow) of the one sofa and the deep olive on the other. Or you can go just outside of your current colors and pick up a mild rust or faded barn red. Here are some examples. I put the pantone # in the images. You could borrow a pantone book from a paintstore or a designer and look at them in your home as the colors may vary from what you see on your PC. Good luck. painting is fun!


----------



## Minak (Jan 29, 2007)

*Help with color*

Thank you for the great suggestions. I like the fact that I can see the colors on the pictures to get a better idea. I am definetly on a budget but have decided to use a good brand of paint.

I am open to any more suggestions.

Thanks a lot.

Minak


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Kristin, the color on the walls was way cool. How did you do that?


----------



## kristin (Feb 1, 2007)

*Photoshop*



shapeshifter said:


> Kristin, the color on the walls was way cool. How did you do that?


I just use the selector tool to select the wall area then use the paint bucket to put the color on. Its a little sloppy here because I did it quickly. Photoshop is good stuff.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow, kristen, you're good.

I just wanted to say that there is a sw product, Everclean that can be applied in flat. It is scrubbable, and really a miracle product. There is usually a display at the sw store where you can use magic marker on it and then clean it again. Other stores have similar products, but I've worked with this one.

Another thing I noticed is the vaulted wall coming out of the kitchen, what would you do with that?


----------



## Minak (Jan 29, 2007)

Joe, thanks for the suggestion. As for the vaulted ceiling, that is my another challenge. I open to any ideas.

I think I have pretty much made up my mind to go with white ceiling and white molding. I am now debating between two colors for the wall - yellow/gold or seafoam green. 

If anyone wants to help me with photoshoping these colors, it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Minak (Jan 29, 2007)

*Wall Color with Pink Valance and Sage Sofa*

I am leaing towards Harvester by Sherwin Williams with white molding and white ceiling. Any opinions?

I would love to see this photoshoped on my picture, if at all possible.

Thanks.


----------



## Minak (Jan 29, 2007)

*Living room colors-Yellow, White, Sage*

Work in progress. Any suggestions with the yellow/gold I picked? White ceiling and white molding is still to be done.

The painters did ruin my valance.

Thanks.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I really like that color! May I ask what brand and color it is? The interior of my house is getting painted as fast as I can prep and roll.

Also, what will become of your valance? Are the painters going to pay to replace it?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I like the colour


----------



## Minak (Jan 29, 2007)

*Living room colors-Yellow, White, Sage*

Thanks. The color is SW's Blonde and my painter took it to Home Depot to match it. I was always off white kind of person and color in my living room is something new. I am trying to get used to it. The painter is taking tomorrow off and will be back on Tuesday. That's when we will discuss what he is planning on doing with my valance. I have a feeling, he will not take the responsibility. I am not sure if the pink valance should stay.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm going to look at that color at SW. My house doesn't have a lot of windows and it looks like a color that would brighten and warm the rooms. I think the white trim will really enhance the color. Have you seen Behr's Navajo White? It is a different shade of white that I'm using on trim in several rooms and I really, really like it.

I hope they will negotiate on the valance. At least it should have been covered by a drop cloth. 

Have you considered having a cornice box constructed and covered with a coordinating patterned fabric? I've seen them done on DIY shows on TV and in fact, on the HGTV website, there are instructions for DIYers. Cornice boxes are in serious contention for my windows because I'm not a big drape person.

Good luck, and let me know how it comes out. My email is [email protected].


----------



## Minak (Jan 29, 2007)

*Need advice on curtains/valance*

Well, the painter will not do anything about ruining my valance. So I need to shop for a new one. I really did not want pink valance so I am glad to see it go. So what colors should I be looking at for valance? Really dark colors or light? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

I am really liking my wall colors. 

THank you.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I would personally go with a dark colour.

If you have a rug in the living room, you can play off those colours.

My living room is painted the same colour, (I have black leather couch),
and the window treatment that I have is a black iron rod with burgundy
drapery panels on each side, all the way to the ground.

Also, I have accented with similar colour cushions.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd consider a print that integrates the wall, floor and maybe even the fireplace surround.

Also, I'd think about a cornice box in lieu of the valance.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Oops, I forgot to say 'integrate the colors in the wall, furniture and maybe even the fireplace surround.' :wink:


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Minak said:


> Well, the painter will not do anything about ruining my valance. So I need to shop for a new one. I really did not want pink valance so I am glad to see it go. So what colors should I be looking at for valance? Really dark colors or light? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I am really liking my wall colors.
> 
> THank you.


LOL, does your husband read this forum?:huh: 

Ditch the valance or go with something smaller, it will make the room look bigger.


----------



## Minak (Jan 29, 2007)

*Need advice on curtains/valance*

jowwho, luckily my husband does not go to any forums. Thank God. Amazing how it worked out that the valance has to go, now if only I can figure out for the sofa to go. lol!!!

WHat do you all think about this http://www.lnt.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2372695&cp=2167013.1331964.1332276&parentPage=family in antique color? 

I definetly want to make my room look bigger.

Thanks all!!!


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Glad you have a sense of humor. Don't go by my advice on the valance. I know nothing about window treatments. 

Was just a natural guy reaction.  sorry.


----------

